# Enhance curls?



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

I can't tell you a way to enhance her curls, but I sure can tell you that she is ADORABLE!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

She is a cutie !

I can tell that her coat seems to be more on the jack Russell side. I don't think there is anything you can do to make her hair curly. Her coat could change once she gets older but IMO it looks like it will be straight and slightly wavy like a terriers coat.


----------



## *skye* (Oct 17, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> She is a cutie !
> 
> I can tell that her coat seems to be more on the jack Russell side. I don't think there is anything you can do to make her hair curly. Her coat could change once she gets older but IMO it looks like it will be straight and slightly wavy like a terriers coat.


That's sorta what I thought too.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with Roxy, it looks like she has more of a terrier coat. The only thing you can really do to enhance any curls or waves she may have in her coat is NOT to blow dry her after a bath. The blow dry is what makes poodle hair straight so if you just let one air dry it would be pretty permed looking


----------



## Chloesmum (Oct 17, 2009)

thanks everyone  you're all really friendly! 
Her fur has been getting thicker as she's gotten older, but it seems to be flattening, its not as sticky up and all over the place as it was


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

If she has jack russell in her then I don't think anything will enhance her curls. She looks like she has a jack russell coat, which is pretty bristle like and won't curl. So once she looses her puppy coat she might have more of a jack russell coat.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Isn't she a cutie! I love her little face. 

I would try a leave in condtioner and pat her dry, then kind of squeeze her hair to make waves...but I think everyone is right, she's going to be wavy.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

She's cute. I agree with everyone else that she probably won't curl up if she's not now. What dog shows are you taking her to, I'm curious.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I cant really see enough of him......if you can send more pics. If he has curls they may be more relaxed in between the baby poodles and JR. Sure is a cute pup.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

He's a cutie but probably not going to curl.

I'm not so sure you can show a poodle/jrt mix..? 

In any case he's a cute pet.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I have a jrt mix as well... the most curl she gets is a crescent moon shape on the longest pieces of hair. They tend to have really flat coats and thick hair, I've learned.

Regardless, Chloe is adorable, and I bet she's so fun!


----------



## Chloesmum (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow thanks so much for all the replies.
The dog shows that I will be taking her to are just small town/village dog shows. She can't enter many of the categories, but we have fun meeting other doggy friends.
I got to take her to her first one this year (it was the last dog show for the summer), and she won first prize in the fancy dress competition. She couldn't enter many of the categories at this one, it wasn't very long, but each of the shows differ.








I'll get another snap of her curls/waves in a little while.


Spencer said:


> Regardless, Chloe is adorable, and I bet she's so fun!


She is very fun, keeps me active lol. And she's a quick learner


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

How cute!! Glad you're having fun with her!! :flowers: congrats on your big win!!


----------



## kristylynn (Oct 18, 2009)

She is adorable Congrats


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

She's cute! Does she she like a terrier or do you have to get her clipped often like a poodle?

Like a PPer said, it's the blow dry that makes my poodle less curly and more fluffy, if we just let it dry on her own after it rains or something like that, then it's curly.


----------

